# disease controll with O3



## dodidoki (Oct 14, 2016)

Have anyone tried with O3 generator against disease ( of course as prevention)?
Many thanks: Istvan


----------



## Ray (Oct 14, 2016)

No. It will degrade any polymeric materials.


----------

